# 74 Bavaria - Owned last 35 years



## Bob Green (Aug 8, 2006)

Best maintenance - too much to list. Records. 35K on top rebuild. Everything works. Driven regularly. West Coast - garaged - no rust. Enjoy immediately. Please see photos at http://picasaweb.google.com/10383767...527/BavariaAd# and then call for details. Please help continue the care this survivor has enjoyed. $3,500 805-683-3604


----------



## funfunfer (Jan 25, 2007)

*Link ?*

Link did not work for me. Could you please re-post or send in PM? My wife will hate me!


----------



## Route 66 (Oct 5, 2009)

Link still out, can you fix?


----------



## Bob Green (Aug 8, 2006)

*Retry link*

Don't understand why the link gets chopped when I try to post.

The link is complete except that the number sequence between google.com/ and /BavariaAd gets chopped.

The link is correct but please instert the number sequence 103837677635835775527

Same problem with the add in "Classifieds". Sorry

Appreciate you help and interest.


----------



## Bob Green (Aug 8, 2006)

*Car has sold*

Thanks to all interested in saving these cars. I trust this one has gone to a good home.


----------



## Route 66 (Oct 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that you found a buyer.


----------

